# Toner Transfer PCB's



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been using this method to make my own PCB's for a few years; well whenever I could con someone into letting me feed crappy magazine paper into their laser printer. 
I was thinking about a putting component layout diagrams (should be simple enough) and maybe a solder mask (somewhat more difficult) on my next batch. Both would be applied after etching. Anyone else ever done this?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi gcavan


I've been also making pcb's but I use a more simpler method it's faster, you get good results, using a presensitized positive photo-resist copper clad board. It's a little pricier than the standard copper board, but if you do allot of prototyping or side projects like I do, this method gives a more professional look to the work without having to re-do trace lines the key is exposure time. MG chemicals has kits you can purchace for a decent price it is well worth the investment. After the board is done by etching, I finish it by applying liquid tin on it the finished piece once dried has a factory style look to it which is awesome.


----------

